# ES or Llewellin Pups in 2009



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all, I'm considering getting a hunting dog, this year and have settled on an English Setter or Llewellin as the breeds that appeal to me most. I know there are several breeders of both breeds here in Northern Utah and several that haunt this board. So if anyone has a litter planned for this year or know of a breeder that is planning a litter, please post it here.

Thanks
Justus

P.S. I already know that GSP/LAB/Your Breed Here, are much superior in ever way to setters so feel free NOT to educate me on their strong points. :wink:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing wrong with your choice of breeds. But currious as to why you chose those breeds?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I just chalk it up to good taste.

justuspr, I pm'd you about a possible litter.


Bret


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Go English... Much better dogs!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

+1


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I like English. Though I don't know him and I've never seen his dogs work, I sure like the looks of one of Bret's dogs. Post up a photo of that striking auburn colored setter, Bret, just to quench my thirst :mrgreen: .


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, he is a nice dog and a hard working dog.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> Go English... Much better dogs!


TAK speaketh the truth. 8)


----------

